# Since I can't buy straight lumber here...



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

Greetings,

I've never found any straight lumber here in New Mexico. I've even purchased a 4' x 4' sheet of plywood and by the time I got it home it came unglued. I took it back and got a full sheet and no problem, except it bowed/twisted a bit. I even made a planner dog. It works. But it can't take out more than the board is thick. That's how most of my lumber has is twist or bow.

Anyway, I bought a 2" x 6" x 8'. I was the straightest I could find in the stack. I had a slight bow but I though I might be able to flatten it by cutting it into small sections, about 8". I cut on end on one side of the blade, and the other end on the other side of the blade.

No matter weather I used the radial arm saw or the table saw, no cut face was parallel. It's like my saw blade cuts a wedge. See the picture?









This is an over exaggeration. We are only talking less than 1/2 of a degree.

Let me explain again. I cut the pieces into 8" or so, but equal in length. The I recut each face of one end on one side of the blade, and the other side using the other side of the blade. i.e. each face should be parallel to each other, thus flatten the board but shorter in length.

I am at a lost in getting lumber of any project to stay straight/flat.


----------



## sparks (Dec 10, 2009)

Whats the humidity level there? Have you checked to make sure your blades on your saws are at true 90 degrees?


----------



## sparks (Dec 10, 2009)

Are u getting your lumber at big nox stores cause there lumber is cheap and always twisted.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

Sparks,

Yes I am getting my lumber from the Big Box Stores, because it's the only place I can get kiln dried lumber. Otherwise, it is three hours or 300 miles.

The blade is 90 degrees to the table. Yet still there is a gap/wedge of less than .25 degrees. Besides, you can't see any daylight between the wooden block and the blade of the square. Therefore, I must be blind.

There is no humidity here. That another reason I live here. I can breath when it's 105 degrees.

I also tried it again. This time I used only one side of the saw blade. If there was anything off, I can see it. It now appears that I have something a lot flatter.

Thanks.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

To test your blade to be 100% certain you are at 90 degrees do the following.

Start withe a piece of wood long enough to cut in half with your miter gauge. The thicker the piece the better.

Draw an X at each end and cut the piece on half.

Flip one end over so that one X faces up and the other down.

Put the two cut ends against one another. If there is any gap at all your blade is not at 90 Degrees.

This method makes it easier to see since it doubles any difference between the two surfaces.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

GaryK,

That would require a piece of wood with parallel faces.

Besides, I have done that and I couldn't see any gap. That would imply less than .12 degree. I don't think many could see that.

Some how I've got for find a better lumber supply.

Thanks.


----------



## HebronLLC (Oct 11, 2009)

Kirk,

Try -

El Paso Hardwoods - 1138 Kastrin - El Paso, TX 79907
915.595.5977 - 877.595.5977 - FAX 915.595.8712

I get all of my lumber purchases from their sister store - Albuquerque Hardwoods up in ABQ.

Aaron


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

Aaron,

I'll have to find them. I heard of another, but they sold sheet goods.

Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I would recommend a jointer….it is a necessity if you want a straight line to work with. No matter where you get your lumber it will have some cupping and movement. You can get straight faces with a TS….but you waste alot more wood doing it there then on a jointer.

Just a thought.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

Reggiek,

I am getting the out-feed table reground and should be shipped in a couple of days. The table was out of flat and had a .005 kickup at the end. It's only 6" model, and I've got new carbide blades for it.

Also I've found a Planner Dog a great place to start. Watch this, http://tinyurl.com/629ve24 and after about 16:10 minutes, you'll see about a Planner Dog.

Thanks.


----------



## sparks (Dec 10, 2009)

I used to work for home.depot and there lumber is notorious for warpage. Its just cheap junk lumber. The ends are never square either. This might be the whole prproblem


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

Sparks,

Yep. But I make saw dust. Lots of saw dust. I guess I'll spend and extra $30 in gas.

Thanks everybody.


----------

